# The Paddle.



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

This one is a lot more comfy than it looks on paper. Shoots great for me too.


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

i think it looks great, should shoot well for me.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Another one to try ... thanks for the drawing.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------

